# Rotary splitters...



## keyman512us (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been reading alot about "homebuilt splitters" and wondering if anyone has sucessfully built a "rotary splitter" (the kind based on the "flywheel principle") you know the kind i'm talking about? Looks like a regular bed & ram splitter but when you lift the handle it pushes the ram forward and retracts all in one shot?

Also...Anyone got a good link for the one below. I thought it was called EZ cord (made by a job shop in Canada...can't find the link anymore...
Thanks


----------



## kellog (Mar 28, 2007)

Keyman, I believe you can buy the rack & pinion type splitter. They are called Supersplit. I know a guy who built several in the 1970's but have only seen the factory built kind since. The company that builds them is in your neck of the woods, near Boston.


----------



## Andre B. (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a thread from a short while back.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/6362/

The first post has a link to a video of a true rotary splitter.
Down the page I have a post with a link to some old plans for building such a splitter.


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 29, 2007)

key my opperation One cord cut, split, and loaded in a truck ever 15 minutes


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> key my opperation One cord cut, split, and loaded in a truck ever 15 minutes



Who needs a truck. Use a Peugot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr3ibHs9LlE


----------



## ourhouse (Mar 29, 2007)

That is a nice set up Eddie has a Elk


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 29, 2007)

Proto I mean my dream setup


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks to all who have posted so far...

Elk...??? Kinda along the lines of "Being able to take your trashcans to the curb with the pay loader...priceless???" lol

The rotary splitter would be right next to the boiler...the Canadian one to work friends backyards...and Elks dream...The one I would use to pay for all the others (and toys too)...lol


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 29, 2007)

BB...
Nagghh...take to many trips that way witha Peaugot...The very least a minivan...then maybe one of my rigs...lol

I liked the vid though...Especially the one below it...The kind of competition I'm usually up against though...thats when you say "Think I'll grab a cup of coffee and watch how the competition does it for less money$$$.""

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwAe5jtC-Jc&NR

Being able to justify the price? Gets alot easier when you do it the way a buddy of mine likes too when you're in close quarters. While this method takes "some of the fun away" and 'makes a climbers job more like a 9 to 5 desk job'. Still can't figure out how this is legal in states like Massachusetts...On the 'electrical side-Live line Bare handers' joking call themselves the 'dope on a rope'...I wouldn't be bucking these babies at 16'2"...I'd be saying "we're farming for telephone poles"...got the right equipment for it: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPAkmpMBcD0&NR


----------

